# Remote key not working Aghhh



## Shropshire Mole (Sep 7, 2014)

Have a 2005 x trail 55 plate.

Read various posts about re programming the remote key so that it works.

1 key worked fine, the other did not but open door manually and drives car, so right key.

Today tried re programming, switching ignition on/off 6 times in 10 seconds etc, the first warning lights flash but the last single flash does not.

TO MY HORROR, THE KEY THAT WORKED FINE NOW DOES NOT, SO BOTH KEYS NOW HAVE TO BE USED IN KEY LOCK TO OPEN.

Any advice, thoughts, what to try??

Would Nissan be able to fix??

Thanks


Chris


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Did you get your remotes to work. Sounds like you didn't do the programming right for a second remote after you had done the first, and then in retrying anew you cleared the system. A dealership would be able to fix it for you, but if you follow the instructions properly with a bit of patience you should be able to do it. Just do a search for nissan remote programming instructions, and you will find lots of links to how tos. 
Bit like getting your check engine codes with the key, in that you have to be precise with the timing sequences. Hope you got it sorted out.


----------

